# Analog Spring Reverb Pedal



## Knotty Pine (Jul 16, 2020)

Real Spring Reverb in a not so small enclosure. For the analog purists sick of DSP; @bjfeffects brings you the “Analog Reverb” available as a kit through @primofx_llc (if you live in the USA)
I became enamored with spring reverb through my RE-301 Chorus Echo with its rich ambient tones and washy delays further accented by a small-tank spring reverb. Anywhoodle, this “small outboard unit” is the knees and excels in a rich goodness that will lift your summer garden.


----------



## cooder (Jul 17, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Jul 17, 2020)

Awesome approach.... rather than saying it's a "big pedal", I would say rather "the smallest true spring reverb ever!"...  Great job!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 17, 2020)

Very cool!  That's the smallest spring reverb unit I've ever seen.  Does the spring respond when you kick the pedal?  Great for sound effects.


----------



## Betty Wont (Jul 17, 2020)

...or does it splash when you engage the stomp switch? The deadendfx Hooke reverb (spaceman orion) is great sounding project that uses the same tank. It has suspended tank mounting and momentary switching to keep the tank isolated from mechanical noise.


----------



## Knotty Pine (Jul 17, 2020)

It will splash when switched on and if you stomp your foot you get a definite crash but it remains stable for the most part. They do offer a “delayed to ground” mod - but I dig the splash.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Jul 18, 2020)

looking to steal this from my old amp.

Hunting for an old beat up amp for a Plate reverb


----------

